# NY Times Op-Ed about Brits seeking alternate citizenships



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Interesting piece here:

*Why I'm Choosing To Become an Irish Citizen
*by Mark Scott

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/o...g-to-become-an-irish-citizen.html?ref=opinion


----------

